# IOS - PB ajout pièces jointes



## ToscanoBx (29 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Lors de la rédaction d’un mail sur mon iPad Pro je n’arrive pas à joindre une pièce jointe (fichier pdf, ppt, ...). 
En cliqant sur l’icône « pièce jointe » (trombone) Mail IOS ouvre « Fichiers » dans lequel j’accède à ma DropBox. Je sélectionne le fichier à joindre et là le fichier  « se met » en attente de téléchargement .... sans charger le fichier.`
Quelqu’un aurait une idée ou une explication sur ce type de problème ?
D’avance merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (29 Décembre 2017)

Salut !

Fichiers me rend dingue ! Il n'arrive réguièrement pas à ouvrir ce que j'ai sur Google drive et DropBox.
Je te conseille de sélectionner tes pièces jointes dans DropBox puis de les partager par mail...


----------



## Madame Mim (29 Décembre 2017)

Aucun problème de mon côté, tout fonctionne bien, le fichier doit d´abord se télécharger s´il n´est pas dans les documents offline mas c'est rapide. Combien de pages font tes pdf?
Je n´ai pas testé avec des ppt.


----------



## Madame Mim (29 Décembre 2017)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Fichiers me rend dingue ! Il n'arrive réguièrement pas à ouvrir ce que j'ai sur Google drive et DropBox.
> Je te conseille de sélectionner tes pièces jointes dans DropBox puis de les partager par mail...


Au début Fichiers me rendait dingue aussi mais maintenant je trouve que c'est super pratique, c'est bien mieux que du temps où il n´y avait que iCloud Drive.


----------



## ToscanoBx (29 Décembre 2017)

Salut,
Merci pour vos retours.
Comme je viens d’avoir mon iPad Pro, je voulais faire un test d’envoi de mail avec un fichier PDF d’une page en pièce jointe....
A priori seul l’ajout de pièces jointes stockées sur iCloud Drive fonctionne mais pas sur DropBox où j’ai mes fichiers pros ... :-(  C’est comme s’il n’y pas de lien entre Fichiers (iCloud Drive) et DropBox.
Serait-ce un problème de configuration ? Un problème de DropBox ?
Merci


----------



## Madame Mim (30 Décembre 2017)

ToscanoBx a dit:


> Salut,
> Merci pour vos retours.
> Comme je viens d’avoir mon iPad Pro, je voulais faire un test d’envoi de mail avec un fichier PDF d’une page en pièce jointe....
> A priori seul l’ajout de pièces jointes stockées sur iCloud Drive fonctionne mais pas sur DropBox où j’ai mes fichiers pros ... :-(  C’est comme s’il n’y pas de lien entre Fichiers (iCloud Drive) et DropBox.
> ...



Tu as bien fait le lien entre DB et Fichier? Tu vois bien DP dans la barre latérale de fichiers?


----------



## ToscanoBx (30 Décembre 2017)

Madame Mim a dit:


> Tu as bien fait le lien entre DB et Fichier? Tu vois bien DP dans la barre latérale de fichiers?


Oui j'ai bien fait le lien entre DB et Fichiers. Je vois bien les fichiers DB dans Fichiers mais quand je clique par exemple sur un fichier PDF pour le visualiser il se met en attente de téléchargement et ça dure ... ça dure (et je suis sur la fibre avec un très bon débit). Le PDF fait 7ko ...... Alors quand je passe directement via DB pour visualiser ce même fichier PDF ça marche ....


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (30 Décembre 2017)

ToscanoBx a dit:


> Oui j'ai bien fait le lien entre DB et Fichiers. Je vois bien les fichiers DB dans Fichiers mais quand je clique par exemple sur un fichier PDF pour le visualiser il se met en attente de téléchargement et ça dure ... ça dure (et je suis sur la fibre avec un très bon débit). Le PDF fait 7ko ...... Alors quand je passe directement via DB pour visualiser ce même fichier PDF ça marche ....


C'est exactement ce que je reproche à "Fichiers" avec des pdf stockés sur Google Drive pour ma part

Fichiers est bien pensé, mais il marche pas terrible. J'aimerais aussi pouvoir créer des dossiers dans l'onglet "sur mon iPad" pour pouvoir stocker en local dans un même dossier photos+pdf+...


----------



## ToscanoBx (3 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour et bonne année 2018 à toutes et à tous,
Je ne sais pas si c’est la mise à jour de DropBox sur IOS mais cette fois l’ajout dans Mail IOS de pièces jointes stockées dans DB via Fichiers semble bien fonctionner


----------

